# Au Sable fishable?



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

A buddy and I are coming up tomorrow to give it a go...is the river too high to fish right now? We're trailering the boat up, is a 16' too big? I'm hoping that I can hook up with my first chromer ever! Any advice on where we should launch or area to target? Any and all information would be greatly appreciated, pm's are definitely desirable...thanks for your time guys!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Anybody? We'll be arriving around noon...If anybody wants to trade info, I'd be happy to help you find walleye or perch in the Saginaw Bay system 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Look around dude...lots of posts in this section. It is very fishable...


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

i have been but there really isnt anything going on in here the last couple of days...ive read every single thread that shows up on the first page! i look at the streamflow charts and they say that the river is around the 85th percentile and higher than normal...im not from the area so thats why i asked for the help because i dont know what IS fishable on that river...not only that, we were looking for some launching information and possible general areas to give fishing a shot...since were both new to the area, i figured that id try to enlist the help of some people "in the know" but apparently that was a bad idea...ive received help in other forums on similarly asked questions, even west side trout rivers, but not a single response here...i guess we'll just try to figure it out on our own, sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Rule of thumb: if it isn't being talked about there is a reason. 





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

JBooth said:


> Rule of thumb: if it isn't being talked about there is a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao I hear ya there...we can figure out where the fish are but the most important thing that I need to know is where should we launch at...we're heading up now so I'll be sure to report back 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Currently headed North and prepared to harass steel wherever they may be holding.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Waz...I didn't mean to come off like a dick. It's been like this all spring though:lol:! Normal flow for spring on the AS is 2000cfs, so the current 2300cfs is very fishable. The water is all the way up to 46*...so game on. There should be a ton of walleye in there still.


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

I swear the trout fishing part of this forum us the most cryptic, unhelpful section of this sight. Nobody seems to want to help other like mined people. The mans not looking for you're holes our hot baits, just a spot to launch his boat and if its worth his time. Geesh!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Waz, sorry I didn't read this one sooner. Rhea rd., the whirlpool, and down at the Ausable river store all launch spots. Beside down in town near mouth. Just drive down the rd. to left at light in town after crossing bridge and you'll find them all. I personally if I had a boat and wanted to fish, I'd put in at whirlpool and go up to drift back, or Ausable store and do same. If you hit something, you can always drift down to truck. If your downriver with a problem, your just s.o.l.


----------

